# عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة



## besm alslib (24 مارس 2011)

*عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*

*عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة *




* كتبت : مريم راجى خاص صوت المسيحى الحر *

* بوادر  أزمة جديدة شبيهه بازمة كنيسة صول تشهدها كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس  بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا مؤخراً حيث صرحت مصادر موثوق منها لصوت  المسيحى الحر ان الكنيسة تلقت تهديدات بإزالتها من قبل مسلمين متشددين  بالقرية غداً عقب صلاة الجمعة وأوضحت المصادر ان الكنيسة مقامة منذ حوالى  مائة عام وقد حصلت منذ 3 سنوات على تراخيص بعمل توسعات من الناحية الشرقية  بها وبدأ العمل فعلياً بتلك التوسعات طبقاً للتراخيص والتصاريح إلا أننا  فوجئنا مؤخراً بعدد من المسلمين المتشددين بالقرية يطالبوا بإزالة تلك  الأعمال وهددوا بإزالة الكنيسة بالكامل غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة كما طالبوا  راعى الكنيسة القمص جورجى ثابت بمغادرة القرية واضافت المصادر ان القيادات  الكنسية بالمطرانية طالبت الحاكم العسكرى والشرطة بالمنيا بالتدخل لحماية  الكنيسة دون جدوى الأمر الذى زاد من مخاوف هجوم المسلمون على الكنيسة غداً  وتنفيذ تهديداتهم وتكرار حادث كنيسة الشهيدين بقرية صول مرة أخرى  بالمنيا .*



* منقول من موقع صوت المسيحي الحر*​


----------



## تيمون (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*

ربنا قادر يبطل مشوره ابليس ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*

*






			واضافت المصادر ان القيادات الكنسية بالمطرانية طالبت الحاكم العسكرى والشرطة بالمنيا بالتدخل لحماية الكنيسة دون جدوى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*ازاى يعنى بلا جدوى !!
هو لازم يستنوا لما يهدوها ويرجع الجيش يبنيها من تانى
رحمتك يا رب*


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*




> *مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة​*



*كل شيئ أصبح مسموح به الآن
ولا تعجب

ليس لنا سوى الله

شكرا جدا للخبـــر
*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*

*معلش سامحوني بس بودي أقول : ربنا يشل إيدهم واحد واحد 
كيف يتجرأون على بيت الرب كييييييييييف ؟! 
يا رب تدخل سريعا فشعبك اضطهد كثيرا  

شكرا للخبر ​*


----------



## ateef (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*

من الواضح  انها  حروب شيطانيه  ولا نمللك  لها  غير  الصلاه  وللبيت  رب  يحميه اسمه  يسوع  المسيح  واكيد له ارده فى  كده  ربنا  يهديهم  ونشوف  النور  فى قلوبهم  قبل  وشوشهم  نور  المسيح  عندنا  ايمان  بكده


----------



## ملاك حلمى عيس (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*

ان لم يحمى رب البت فباطل عب البنائون ربنا موجود كل دة حروب شيطانية بس المسيح قال وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*



احنا عارفين ان الجيش مش هايتصرف
لكن واثقين فيك انت يا يسوع
ارجوك اتصرف وارحمنا


----------



## SALVATION (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *ازاى يعنى بلا جدوى !!*
> *هو لازم يستنوا لما يهدوها ويرجع الجيش يبنيها من تانى*
> *رحمتك يا رب*


 
هى فلوس ابونا الجيش اللى بيدفع خليهم يبنوها من جديد
شعب اسلامى جبان مش بيقدر غير على الاقليات 
على العكس اليهود بيدوهم على دمغهم
ربنا يحمى بيته​


----------



## esambraveheart (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*



besm alslib قال:


> * المسلمين المتشددين بالقرية يطالبوا بإزالة تلك الأعمال وهددوا بإزالة الكنيسة بالكامل غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة كما طالبوا راعى الكنيسة القمص جورجى ثابت بمغادرة القرية *​​​



*هؤلاء هم المسلمون الهمج  اتباع محمد  البلطجي المجرم الجبان الذي علمهم الا يستاسدوا الا علي المستضعفين و العزل*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*

*إيه اللى بيحصل ده هل كانت الثورة من أجل أعمال هؤلاء السفلة الرعاع؟!!!
أين الجيش وإحكــــــام سيطرته على البلاد أم هو فقط موجود من أجل حماية المسلمين فقط.
                                                        إرحمنا يارب 
                                                      أيدينا ممتدة إليك*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*

ضرية ربنا ها تكون اقوى واسرع منهم 

يمكن ما يطلعش عليهم نهار​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*



سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *إيه اللى بيحصل ده هل كانت الثورة من أجل أعمال هؤلاء السفلة الرعاع؟!!!
> أين الجيش وإحكــــــام سيطرته على البلاد أم هو فقط موجود من أجل حماية المسلمين فقط.
> إرحمنا يارب
> أيدينا ممتدة إليك*



+++++++++++++++++++

نحن نستحق

نحن الذين أتينا بهم ، أركبناهم على رؤوسنا (أو ظهورنا) حتى وصلوا إلى الحكم 

هكذا نستحق حصاد ما زرعته يدانا

وليس لنا أن نتذمر على الله ، وإلاَّ إنطبق علينا المكتوب :

[حماقة الإنسان تعوِّج طريقه ، وعلى الرب يحنق قلبه]

+++

فليس لنا الآن إلاَّ أن نعترف بحماقتنا وخطئنا وإتكالنا على الباطل

ثم  نتواضع ونطلب من الرب رحمته ، ليس من أجلنا نحن الخطاة ، بل من أجل رحمته

ولنقل مثلما فى القداس الإلهى :-
كرحمتك يارب وليس كخطايانا


----------



## جيلان (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*

انا واثقة ان ربنا مش هيسمح بده وهيظهر مجده مش عشان حقنا ولا غيره بس عشان الكل يعرف مين هو الهنا ويشوفو نوره


----------



## marmora jesus (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*

ربنا لو سكت وسمحلهم يهدوا كنيسة مرة
ممكن مش يسكتلهم في التانية
ارادة ربنا فوق كل شئ وحكمته اكبر من اننا نعرفها​


----------



## noraa (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*

ان  لم يبنى الرب البيت فباطل تعب البناوؤن  ربنا  قادر يحافظ على بيتة


----------



## Critic (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*

*ربنا ملوش دعوة*

*لو التزم بولس الرسول الصمت لكانوا جلدوه لكنه طالب بحقه و منعهم*

*احنا اللى نستاهل نستاهل*
*احنا اللى بقالنا 60 سنة زى الحمام و تركنا حكمة الحيات و لجئنا للكذب و النفاق و الرياء*
*كل حاجة كنا بنعملها نلتزم الصمت و ننافق و فاكرين ان دى وداعة*
*ده ضعف و وهن ما بعده وهن*
*بنتخازل و نتذل للناس بقناع روحى *
*بناخد على افانا و قال ايه فرحانين !*

*اشربوا بقا !*


----------



## happy angel (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*

*ربنا موجود

يا مارجرجس انقذ كنيستك *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل جداً : مسلمون متشددون يهددوا بإزالة كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى احمد الغربية بالمنيا غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة*




esambraveheart قال:


> *هؤلاء هم المسلمون الهمج اتباع محمد البلطجي المجرم الجبان الذي علمهم الا يستاسدوا الا علي المستضعفين و العزل*[/CENTER]


 

*صح كلامك....*​


----------

